# Solved: iTunes? (not opening)



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Hello, i just did a fresh installation of windows xp pro. and installed iTunes it was the third thing i installed. but it will not open. when i press ctrl alt del, i see it in there, iTunes.exe and it is running at 15,004 k always. it will not get higher then that. i can't get it to start! is there something i can do to get itunes to work again. o and i tried uninstalling to 3 times. and that didn't fix my problem. 

thanks Throdne


----------



## ShadowDan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi not sure if this helps but I will tell you.

I had this exact same problem, turned out there was a corrupt file in my temp directory under my profiel account and Windows kept pressing on about it thus preventing me from opening it. (It was related to Itunes). So I ran a chkdsk and it turned out some corrupt files needed to be deleted/repaired. After that, it worked like a charm.

Best bet - run chkdsk to see if it reports anything that's out of wack. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Hello,

And Thank you for your help. what i did is, sens i just reinstalled xp, and had nothing on the computer but itunes, firefox, and xfire. i just decided to re-reinstall it again. and after that if worked fine. so, i'm guessing you right about the files not being there or corrupt. but, thank you for you help, and note, i didn't leave your post forgotten. if i ever have problems like that again, i will surely try your way. 

Throdne


----------

